# BOA not working on brand new boots ?



## ProdigyTorres (Nov 11, 2020)

Today I bought some brand new Acerra 3ST ADV boots from Adidas. Got home and tried them on and the BOA system was working fine. Then later I tried them on again to see how they fit with my bindings, and I noticed that the side BOA is stuck and isn’t opening. Is there a way I can fix it at home? Or do I need to replace the whole BOA system? This was the last pair that they had my size, so I can’t go and exchange the boots for other ones.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

ProdigyTorres said:


> Today I bought some brand new Acerra 3ST ADV boots from Adidas. Got home and tried them on and the BOA system was working fine. Then later I tried them on again to see how they fit with my bindings, and I noticed that the side BOA is stuck and isn’t opening. Is there a way I can fix it at home? Or do I need to replace the whole BOA system? This was the last pair that they had my size, so I can’t go and exchange the boots for other ones.


That happens when the boa wire crosses over itself on the spool. You can certainly fix it, if you never put pressure on it the cable will be undamaged.


----------



## ProdigyTorres (Nov 11, 2020)

Kijima said:


> That happens when the boa wire crosses over itself on the spool. You can certainly fix it, if you never put pressure on it the cable will be undamaged.


After it got stuck, I just kept hitting it trying to make it loose. I tried pulling the laces but they’re pretty much stuck.
Do I need to open up the boa system? or how do I fix it?


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

ProdigyTorres said:


> After it got stuck, I just kept hitting it trying to make it loose. I tried pulling the laces but they’re pretty much stuck.
> Do I need to open up the boa system? or how do I fix it?


Yeah you need to remove the swivel part and realign the cable.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

watch some yt vids


----------



## Max Headroom (Mar 4, 2019)

Mine had the wires all tangled and wound up inside the Boa dial. It is hard to take the dial apart but you have to grip it from the ridges by where it attaches to the boot. There's also a small place to use a small screwdriver to unlock while you spin the boa off. I had grip one of them with channellock pliers. now mine are working fine. I think a batch of boots got put together wrong.


----------



## Max Headroom (Mar 4, 2019)

Check out these.









How do you open the BOA on Adidas boots?


Have some Adidas Acerra 3st ADV. Boots are brand new but the side BOA lacing isn’t working, it doesn’t loosen up. I need to open up the BOA dial, but cannot find a way to open it. I already looked it up on YouTube and it didn’t help. Anyone know how to open it?




www.snowboardingforum.com













Lets fix your BOA


I am going to start this thread for all BOA related repairs and general info. I am the BOA guy in my circle of friends so I have fixed many a BOA over the years, they are quite simple to repair once you get over the fear of what you are likely to find inside. The people who I have witnessed...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------

